
Regex Cheat Sheet - praveenscience
https://dev.to/emmawedekind/regex-cheat-sheet-2j2a
======
Mirioron
Regex is one of those things that I've wished to be better at. I've tried
learning it a few times. I feel like I get it, but some time later regex looks
like black magic again. I think a cheat sheet like this helps with it. It
gives some meaning to the magic spells.

------
scottca
Bookmarking - this is laid out really well.

